# The August 18th Problem



## Null (Aug 18, 2017)

I should mention I've been up for like 30 hours a this point. Have mercy.

I read up that the Hatreon guys got kicked off Cloudflare. He had made a mistake and the CEO confirmed it. By the time this confirmation happened, I had begun migrating off to the reverse-proxy system that The Daily Stormer had started using.

BitMitigation, as it turned out, was some guy reselling a couple BuyVM servers. BuyVM you may remember as the canadian company that told Sam to go fuck himself until he used a commonwealth agreement to transfer a frivolous defamation lawsuit from England to Canada, sort of like a fecal transplant but without the digestive benefits.

I really, really should have known better than to take lead from a fucking nazi website that somehow thought the flakiest shithouse host in the world, GoDaddy, was going to let them stay with them. Like, . The only reason they lasted so long was that no one had yet bothered to file a Cloudflare complaint until the Dodge Charger of Peace came through town and stirred up a fuss.

So we're back in the comforting embrace of Cloudflare until I get my own hardware and IPs ready. I've asked for a quote from my datacenter of choice, have ARIN requests in the pipeline, and have a good idea of what I need to buy.


----------



## January Cyst (Aug 18, 2017)

Just noticed that the .net domain was down, the .is seems to work though.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 18, 2017)

January Cyst said:


> Just noticed that the .net domain was down, the .is seems to work though.


The .net domain's still working for me. Maybe it depends on the person.


----------



## stets (Aug 18, 2017)

We all make mistakes, fam.  You are forgiven, although it’s primarily because you have a hot trap as an avatar tbh.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Aug 19, 2017)

Any mistake that doesn't blow up the server is one we walk away from, and any mistake we walk away from is easily laughed off. So, haha, poor decision making there, chap! But we're still here so, no harm no foul.


----------

